# Benefits in Spain



## heather2460 (Apr 22, 2013)

]Hi i wrote in about 2 weeks ago asking if anyone knew about stroke aftercare in Spain. Since then my severely incapasitated and bed bound Mother has been discharged from hospital and sent home to be cared for by my father who has medical problems of his own. My question is does anyone know if they are entitled to help of any kind. They are both pentioners and dont have much in the way of savings. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

heather2460 said:


> ]Hi i wrote in about 2 weeks ago asking if anyone knew about stroke aftercare in Spain. Since then my severely incapasitated and bed bound Mother has been discharged from hospital and sent home to be cared for by my father who has medical problems of his own. My question is does anyone know if they are entitled to help of any kind. They are both pentioners and dont have much in the way of savings. Any help will be appreciated.



Try enquiring at the local social services department & also Cruz Roja.

You can also ask the question of them as to what's available on here;

Migrar.org, un espacio de apoyo a las personas inmigrantes en España


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Try looking here at the Living in Spain government site
https://www.gov.uk/living-in-spain#benefits-in-spain
Look at carers allowance and others...

Als, gong to the Red Cross as Gus suggests is a good idea. You may get help from them and they may be able to help with paperwork needed to claim benefits.

There's also this site
https://www.gov.uk/browse/benefits/disability

Here's another charity website
Clubs & Associations – Age Care Association

Also I would try to get in touch with the medical team that has treated your mother.

Please remind us of the area your parents are living in.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Try Age Concern.
Physiotherapy is usually arranged by the hospital. You won't get bathroom and mobility aids free, either rent or buy them. Some charities may help. For personal care there are nursing agencies, at a price.This is where living in Spain can be a great problem.


----------



## heather2460 (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your helpfull advice i will pass this all on to my father and see how we get on and let you know the outcome. By the way my parents are in Arroyo de la Miel Costa del Sol.


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi your mother may be entitled to Attendance allowance from the UK have a look at this link 
http://www.dwp.gov.uk/docs/dwp028.pdf also need to contact your mothers dr at the local salud ( health centre) for physio etc .


----------



## heather2460 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Benefits for Mum*

Hi this is a great help will get in contact with the exportability team and let you know how it turns out.


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

From the website:

Do you live in Great Britain? To get Attendance allowance you must normally
live in Great Britain.


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

Its changed due to European law you can now claim AA and DLA as long as you have a tie to the UK ie a state pension .The exportability team on the link will advise.


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

It will be interesting to hear what response the other person receives.


----------

